# Looking for a economical gps



## outdoorman (Sep 19, 2019)

I am a novice hunter wanting a hand held gps for getting back and forth while hunting in the woods of Georgia.
I usually hunt public lands and don't want to get lost or lose locations of shot game or tree stands I might place.
I've been reading about the garmin etrex 10, 20 on the net but open to any other recommendations before deciding


----------



## Dennis (Sep 19, 2019)

Etrex works good and does everything you need


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 20, 2019)

Have you tried an app on your phone, like Backcountry Navigator?  I just use my phone map app or Huntstand app to get me going in the right direction.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 20, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> Have you tried an app on your phone, like Backcountry Navigator?  I just use my phone map app or Huntstand app to get me going in the right direction.



Yep. I'm still learning the finer points.
Working good, don't use much juice from the battery. I've only tried it twice on land I know like the back of my hand, just playing around, knowing I'd never get lost there. Hope I can trust it to go places I've never been.

Would be worth a try. IMO.

P.S..... EDIT to add: ALWAYS carry a compass on unfamiliar land. Never fails unless you break it. ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 20, 2019)

Gaia GPS is an app for your phone. I have used it for about 3-4 years now. It is simple to use and uses satellite signals, both U.S and Russian. It always has single. Even in the deepest swamps. It does everything a hand held GPS does, I have 3 of them. If you look at it in the App Store and look at the bottom of the screen....you can get a free trial. I've been using that. I suggest you get an extra battery pack, their $5. That way you don't end up in the back 40 with a dead phone. It will still work without a cell phone signal and if you put your phone on airplane mode, it will last most of the day. Check it out.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 21, 2019)

outdoorman said:


> I am a novice hunter wanting a hand held gps for getting back and forth while hunting in the woods of Georgia.
> I usually hunt public lands and don't want to get lost or lose locations of shot game or tree stands I might place.
> I've been reading about the garmin etrex 10, 20 on the net but open to any other recommendations before deciding


I have the etrex 10 , very basic but marks waypoints just fine. Can mark your trail for you as well. I use it to mark sign or if im goin deep in as a saftey back up to my phone map and compass.


----------



## outdoorman (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm going to look at the etrex 10


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 23, 2019)

If you decide to go with a seperate hand held GPS, check out the refurbished ones. They are a lot cheaper and most come with a warranty. I have 2 Garmin map 60cx's, one refurbished and one purchased new, you cannot tell them apart. Saved around $100 8 years ago and have had zero problems with it.


----------



## LONGTOM (Sep 23, 2019)

i have an etrex vista. i do not know about this private message stuff but if u can contact me i will give it to u if u r a novice. might cost u a hamburger.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Etrex works good and does everything you need


Yep


----------

